# seeds



## Marywanna (Jun 24, 2006)

I had ordered my seeds from seedboutique.com on may 25 and then they recieved my order on june 1st and then they sent it on the 6. Shouldnt my seeds have been here by now? it has been like 3 weeks ever since i ordered. Did they get confiscated or am i just paraniod


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 24, 2006)

Marywanna said:
			
		

> I had ordered my seeds from seedboutique.com on may 25 and then they recieved my order on june 1st and then they sent it on the 6. Shouldnt my seeds have been here by now? it has been like 3 weeks ever since i ordered. Did they get confiscated or am i just paraniod


The incoming mail might just be heavy right now. Don't freak. Let us know when you do get them. It'll be soon I bet.

BTW, your member name gave me a hell of a laugh! Hhahahahaahahaahaa


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 24, 2006)

Don't you usually get notified if your seeds are confiscated?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 24, 2006)

Devilweed said:
			
		

> Don't you usually get notified if your seeds are confiscated?


I've heard that. I've never had a problem other than it taking longer than I wanted it to. Kick back man. You seeds will be there soon. If not, then email them and verify that they did indeed get mailed and on what date.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## Marywanna (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks Stoney that is a big relief.....The reason why i asked is because my friend was like "they got confiscated and now they are going to come for u and i was like o s***.

P.S. im already starting to love this forum, lots of helpful information. Although This is my second post and i know it wont be the last


----------



## Mutt (Jun 25, 2006)

I ordered from Seedboutique and it took 3 weeks from the time they received my order. SE US.
Hope they get through for ya.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 25, 2006)

Marywanna said:
			
		

> Thanks Stoney that is a big relief.....The reason why i asked is because my friend was like "they got confiscated and now they are going to come for u and i was like o s***.
> 
> P.S. im already starting to love this forum, lots of helpful information. Although This is my second post and i know it wont be the last


Listening to people talk "Doom and Gloom" crap will just make you feel bad. Your seeds are coming and will arrive with no problems.

I'm really glad you like it here! Enjoy yourself and if you ever have any problems what-so-ever, you just give one of us Mod's a PM and tell us what's wrong. We'll fix it!

Good luck to you in all your life and especially in your first grow!


----------



## Marywanna (Jun 25, 2006)

All right thanks everyone. I feel better now


----------



## Bobber (Jun 27, 2006)

What strain are you waiting?


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 28, 2006)

I ordered 2 packs masterkush from Seedboutique and only took 8 days from the day they shipped to get to me! it took them about 2-3 days before they shipped them so about 11 days total! and they usually throw in free seeds so just sit back and chill man youll get em!


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 2, 2006)

well i dont know but i have kind of the same problem but i had the mistake of taking some freebies from another forum(before i found this one) and since i got an member # my # was a winner # for some seeds from "seedsman seeds" and prices they gave at the forum,the thing is i gave him my shippinng address and i never got the seeds maybe they got confiscated but i havent received nothing that has to be with it so i dont know what happened...


----------



## Marywanna (Jul 2, 2006)

Yea so i still havent recieved my seeds it has now been a full month ...it sucks because people told me that seedboutique.com never gets there seeds confiscated but  i guess they were wrong.....The worst thing is that i built a grow box and i have no seeds to put in there


----------



## Mutt (Jul 2, 2006)

When they get confiscated they will typically send a letter with it. I've heard it taking up to 6 weeks before. shoot them an email.


----------



## Marywanna (Jul 2, 2006)

I have sent them many emails..and all that happens is that it says "AUTO EMAIL" and blah blah we dont answer every email...and then mine never gets answered


----------



## unix (Jul 11, 2006)

Customs dont usually send a seizure letter for just 10seeds or watever it isnt worth it for them they dont usually send a letter unless its over 50seeds, i ordered 10afgahni seeds from amsterdam to australia and never heard anything else about it didnt recieve my seeds or a letter.


----------



## Max8max9 (Aug 20, 2006)

Are marijuana seeds illegal in California or other states in the US?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 20, 2006)

Max8max9 said:
			
		

> Are marijuana seeds illegal in California or other states in the US?


*Yes they are illegal in all states in the US. *


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 20, 2006)

well, i had ordered some seeds from overseas and yes they got stopped at border, and i got a neat lil letter from customs saying because it was under 30 grams they needed my permission to open it and if they didnt get my permission in 30 days it would be sent back....and they called me the shipper not the reciever.so who knows what the envelope looked like....

In future and im sure you can, order in country, a hell of a lot safer and much more reliable, do research and find out who is legit and whos not


----------



## lefty (Aug 21, 2006)

Some One Please Tell Me Where To Order!!!


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.seedbankreview.com/


----------

